# So very proud of Finn!!!



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I took Finn out for his daily walk today and it started off fine. We got around the block and we were met by a bunch of off-leash dogs. He seemed interested, but he never pulled towards the fray. I turned him around and started to walk the other way when owners of two of the dogs came towards us and started calling their dogs.

The dogs ran past us, showing no interest in us and Finn didn't seem phased by it. The owners were having trouble leashing their dogs, so I put him into a hard stay; I was stuck in the middle of a group of dogs I didn't know. I didn't want to walk towards the pack of still loose dogs and I didn't want to go near the two trying to leash their dogs lest we rile them up more.

He was such a good boy; he never showed any interest past watching what was going on. Once the two owners had their dogs leashed, I took him back home; once again, he just got up and walked away, no look back, no pulling. We've never really worked on "avoiding" other dogs; maybe the one or two occasionally at the local PetCo, but not that many dogs running around doing their own thing.

I am so proud of Finn!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome! You have every reason to be proud! Good boy! How old is he?


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

He's five. A bunch of different people came outside after hearing all the commotion and I had someone wave and me and tell me just how well behaved my boy was and how happy they were to see a well trained "big dog". I felt like a proud mama after the whole situation.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome! Great job to both of you!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Finn is a very good boy, did he get an extra treat when he got home? :congratulations:


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you for the kudos, everyone.

Yes, when we got home he got a raw chicken breast and some beef. He was already going to get half of one, but he got the other half with some beef trimmings. I felt bad that we couldn't finish our walk, but I didn't want to take any chances; no reason to put us in a situation where we could have a problem.

He constantly amazes me with how he acts. He is constantly doing something better than I expect him to do. He's truly my heart dog and he makes me so very proud every day.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

What a good boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool Sounds like a great dog but you need to pat yourself on the back too. He had you training him.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Nikkita. I always feel like, I've done the bare minimum with him. I know I've worked him like mad, but I still feel like I could be so much better by him.


----------

